

The Money doesn't Matter Myth - shalmanese
http://piaw.blogspot.com/2010/05/money-doesnt-matter-myth.html

======
JoeAltmaier
I understand money matters if computers are "just a job" to you. I knew lots
of folks in college who chose Engineering for that reason. But some of us
actually like what we do. I would have paid to do my 1st job out of college.
For me, if the money is enough, then it quits mattering.

